# Hawai Indo



## Nevi (Sep 8, 2006)

This is my Hawai Indicas,I have grown on my balcony.
I gave them around 1.5 month in veg only,before I forced them in flower.Very resinious.



http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=468uo6.jpg

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=202su6.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0050at5.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0049zn5.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0047lc5.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Welcome to MP Nevi. Those are some fine ladies you have there. Did you harvest yet or are they still growing? Did you flower outside or inside? Man o man they look great.  *


----------



## Nevi (Sep 8, 2006)

They was grown on my balcony.Only sun.The weather here in Copenhagen has been soo greast this year,so already when they were 1.5 mon th old,they were big enough to force.
I used my bathroom when I forced them.Took them inthere at 19 PM every night,and out again 7 AM next morning.

I will harvest today or tommorow.
But at least now I know they have got enough.10 weeks they have under the belt today.
They are deadripe.
Sticky...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Killer man.   Be sure to give us a smoke report on those beauties and some nice dry bud shots when ya get a chance.   Great job on the grow.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 8, 2006)

nice shots...and yes...a smoke report when you get one


----------

